# [H] Forgeworld SM [W] IG, Crons £££ (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the forge world event only space marine boarding captain, forge world mkII apothecary and the forge world space marine rapier laser destroyer for sale or trade, they have been cleaned up and assembled but nothing else has been done with them, trade wise I'm looking for DKOK, steel legion or necron tomb blades/ ghost/ doomsday ark/ doom scythe


----------

